# Waiting Patiently



## Deda (Mar 24, 2010)

Waiting for the REAL photographer to come take pretty pics.
Simply put, my photography skills suck.


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2010)

I loooooove your colors


----------



## Healinya (Mar 24, 2010)

I have that same mouse!! oh, and the soap is pretty, too


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 24, 2010)

But your soaping skills don't!


----------



## orangetree71 (Mar 24, 2010)

Spectacular looking soaps!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 24, 2010)

{secretly  jealous}


----------



## kommon_sense (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice looking work.  Out of curiousity, what are the dimensions on your bar?


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh Wow Deda.
Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow Deda your soaps are beautiful photo is great but with such beautiful soap imagine the pics the photographer takes are going to ROCK......Please share so we can drool over them


----------



## Zenobiah (Mar 24, 2010)

*Sigh* This is what I aspire to!
Gorgeous soaps!


How do you do your packaging? Patterned paper and belly band, or is it all in one somehow?


----------



## Deda (Mar 24, 2010)

Ya'll are too sweet!  Thanks!

The size is 3.5 x 1 x 2.5 (or about the height, depending on the top texture)

The wrappers are a solid sheet.  I designed them in Photoshop and had them printed in bulk on glossy 32 paper, one for each scent.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 24, 2010)

Those are amazing!  The colors really cheered me up!


----------



## Zenobiah (Mar 24, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> The wrappers are a solid sheet.  I designed them in Photoshop and had them printed in bulk on glossy 32 paper, one for each scent.



Now, that's what I call crafty!


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow!  Gorgeous soaps, amazing packaging!!!!


----------



## ewenique (Mar 24, 2010)

Oooo, pretty soap and packaging!


----------



## Sibi (Mar 24, 2010)

Your soaps are all soooo purty!  And they smell just as good as they look!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful, Deda.

Tastefully elegant, the style, colours and packaging are all just perfect.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 25, 2010)

Sooo impressive. Just lovely.  :wink:


----------



## Woodi (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful, love them all! 

btw: how do you get such soft colors?


----------



## holly99 (Mar 25, 2010)

I love all the colors together. All the soapies are so pretty and yummy looking!


----------



## honor435 (Mar 25, 2010)

oh my gosh! beatiful!!!!


----------



## pinkduchon (Mar 25, 2010)

Love your packaging.


----------



## April (Mar 26, 2010)

Sense-ational.

and

Inspirational

Openly jealous.

Warm regards,

April


----------



## Fweda_998 (Mar 26, 2010)

Those are so pretty! I love the packaging! 
Great Job


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Mar 27, 2010)

Deda your soaps are gorgeous... so beautiful.  I adore your colors.


----------



## jarvan (Mar 30, 2010)

Where do you get your soap wraps printed? I have Dan's shrink bands, but I am not crazy about them and they aren't biodegradable. I think paper is more environmentally friendly.


----------



## jarvan (Mar 30, 2010)

Where do you get your soap wraps printed? I have Dan's shrink bands, but I am not crazy about them and they aren't biodegradable. I think paper is more environmentally friendly.


----------



## Deda (Mar 30, 2010)

Any local print shop can handle it for you.  Try Staples or Office Depot.


----------



## ToniD (Mar 30, 2010)

Lovely colors and textures on the soaps.    Very attractive!


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Mar 31, 2010)

I have serious soap envy looking at them!!!!!!!!!!! They are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!

How long have you been making soap for?


----------



## Deda (Mar 31, 2010)

Cuckoo Bananas said:
			
		

> I have serious soap envy looking at them!!!!!!!!!!! They are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How long have you been making soap for?



Thank you so much!

I made my first batch in February of 2002.


----------

